# Rite Aid Halloween 2013



## CMK (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, that's a great deal. I'll have to check my local Rite-Aid tomorrow. So far, everywhere has been limited, but I haven't looked there yet.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Keep in mind things weren't on sale yet, but it's almost guaranteed that things will be marked down in a few weeks.


----------



## CMK (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh right, I'm just happy to hear your Rite-Aid had things out at all. For the most part, I've been striking out in my searches. Walgreens has been a bust and Target is still all about back-to-school. But I'm just antsy haha


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

thankfully, back to school should be over this week! i bet halloween starts hitting all the stores next week (while I'm in Europe...booo hooo! ).


----------



## CMK (Sep 12, 2011)

You're probably right. Things should be hitting soon. Of course, it always works out that way, right? But have fun in Europe! I'm sure you'll find something cool for the season!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

If you have a chance to get pictures, please do!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I managed to pick up one of the skeletons at 50% off last year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

CMK said:


> You're probably right. Things should be hitting soon. Of course, it always works out that way, right? But have fun in Europe! I'm sure you'll find something cool for the season!


always.

Last year we left right before Hurricane Sandy hit...thinking 'oooh, we escaped that'....only to get to Maui and hit a tsunami hit the next day. LOL. Story of my life.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow that is so cool. Don't have Rite Aid in my town so please post some pictures would love to see your buys


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

CMK said:


> You're probably right. Things should be hitting soon. Of course, it always works out that way, right? But have fun in Europe! I'm sure you'll find something cool for the season!


Done!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG just left RiteAid after looking for a card and what great stuff this year. I'll post photos before going to bed. Some stuff pictured my store did not have but mine has stuff I don't think I saw in the above photos. Even great costumes this year. And I found the perfect b- day card I went in for. Very exciting stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the photos from my store. Prices are in the album descrips. 

Set 1:




















I bought two of these giant foam skulls last year. Great for high projects were you don't want the weight. The little zombie guy was sold by CVS last year. Those are black cats on the bottom shelf. Sorry didn't get another photo of them.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 2:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 3:











Walgreens had similar candelabra for this price two years ago. Nice weight for haunted candles flying thru air.











Nice brown feathered owls:











I want two of these guys for my columns: 











Animated Talking Skull, with Try Me:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Set 4:

And from the Cosmetics area in the halloween section:










Some cool nail press on designs:











Hopefully all the stores will get in all the mdse we are seeing. 


IMPORTANT NOTE ON PRICING: RiteAid has sales on this stuff as mentioned already. To take advantage of the sale prices (advertised in their fliers and online) you will need to join their rewards program and use the card at check out. So if you see something you like, sign up now. Walgreens does the same thing. I kind of hate this but have managed to get some nice pricing on halloween items I've bought.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks GoS! I LOVE the gargoyle guys. As you can see, my store still had a lot of empty space, so I'm hoping they get a couple of those.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

GOS - do you recall about how tall those gargoyle statues holding the light globes are? I'm trying to judge by the picture as they sit on the shelf, but I can't tell.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there any methodology as to when they put stuff on sale? If I can score the Skellies there instead of Walgreens, for half off making the prices equal, then I am on board.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

frogkid11 said:


> GOS - do you recall about how tall those gargoyle statues holding the light globes are? I'm trying to judge by the picture as they sit on the shelf, but I can't tell.


I also got this request under my photo comments as well. I'll stop by there at lunch today to measure and let you guy's know. I'm very excited by this guy, although I'd rather not pay full price ($30 is rather pricey although he is nicely detailed). I'll take a head count of the number my store has out as well. One year I decided to wait for something to go on sale and when I got there it had been bought out. I like this guy so much and really want two for two entrance columns so this could be a nail-biting thing for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The gargoyle light is 12 inches tall. Wing span across back is 9 inches. Apx 7 inches deep. The base is 5 x 5 and the globe is 3 inches in diameter.

The solar light globe has a nice yellow color to it. Nice detail on front and back. Classy piece.

If you go to buy it in your store, cover the solar light panel on it's back and push the on/off button on the bottom. If there was enough light to charge the gargoyle while sitting on the top shelf, the globe should light, might have to stick under a shelf for some darkness to see. Also possible someone left it in the on position and it has discharged, so don't necessarily think it doesn't work. 

The bottom panel with the on/off switch has a battery compartment secured by screws that contains 1 AA rechargeable battery. Nice product.

BTW my store, a smaller RiteAid, only had 3 of these in stock when I checked back.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I think i must have two of those gargoyles!!! Thank you for posting pics! My hubby said rite aid wouldn't get anything good...wait till he sees these hehe!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> The gargoyle light is 12 inches tall. Wing span across back is 9 inches. Apx 7 inches deep. The base is 5 x 5 and the globe is 3 inches in diameter.
> 
> The solar light globe has a nice yellow color to it. Nice detail on front and back. Classy piece.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The gargoyle light is 12 inches tall. Wing span across back is 9 inches. Apx 7 inches deep. The base is 5 x 5 and the globe is 3 inches in diameter.


Thanks GOS. I stopped by a store close to me, and while they had a few items out from your pics, they didn't have the gargoyles nor the 5 foot skeletons. I am anxious to see him but I'm worried that 12 inches tall may not be big enough to look right on top of my entry columns. I also noticed that he isn't listed on the RiteAid website, so I'm not sure if he will be available everywhere. Gonna stop at another store this evening in a different part of town and see if they have them. Thanks again for stopping and taking measurements.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Getting discounts at RiteAid*

So last night when we went there looking for a greeting card, hubby picked up 2 of the Dove antipersperant products that were advertised with 2.00UP in their ad. We used our RiteAid Wellness+ rewards card at purchase. Today I had $2 off to use on a product (not restricted by their policies, ie alcohol, tobacco, etc. UPDollar discounts get added to your card usually by 6 a.m. the next day). If we would have also purchased the Pantene Shampoo in their ad, the UP value would be 3.00 for that item, and that would have given us a total of $5 towards something....like halloween mdse for example. Just thought I would point that discount out to everyone. Every purchase with your rewards card also goes towards a point total and reward down the road, but the UPDollars can add up quickly and be available the next day to use. As Martha Stewart would say, "that's a good thing!" if the sale items are reasonably priced on sale.

Word of caution or explanation, and I believe this is how it works with them or CVS for example, when the rewards are added automatically to your card, the amount will get applied towards your next purchase with the card whatever that might be. Also you need to use the UP rewards with 14 days.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a larger RiteAid today and they pretty much had out what has been posted in photos already. They had 4 of the gargoyle globe light statutes when I was there. I decided to pick up three of the vintage lenticular photos with matting. I believe they are 4 x 6 in size and should frame nicely. My other lenticulars are 6 x 8 or 8 x 10 I think so nice to have a variety of sizes. There were 3 sets of these guys, 2 in each (male and female): vampire, decaying/skeleton, and what I will call ghoul (eyeball bulging out for example). 

At check out I added one of the Stover Big Bite Caramel Apple treats. They were 88 cents on sale this week (Walgreens were 99 cents). This is by far my favorite chocolate based treat this year. Good tasting chocolate.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thought I'd mention that the Photo Frame Decoration you can see the top of in the very first post (second photo) is actually pretty nice. Mentioned it above. If you are thinking about creating your own lenticular tombstones, the size of these are pretty good for that use. The actual plasticy photo is apx. 4 x 5-1/4 inches. Just peel off the cardboard framing and trim. Spirit Halloween had one of the sets online but has sold out of it. These are a buck cheaper if you have a store in your area.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes. I liked the old-fashioned-looking lenticulars too. I bought one package and may go back for the others.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

When I do my haunted hotel which has guests/ghosts from the Victorian era, I thought I might use a photo on a sign for Proprietor.


----------



## iresq (Sep 17, 2003)

Wondering the same. I need 3 skeletons. My local store has 3. Need the 50% off, lol.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I went to mine today....pretty much wiped out and they have 25% off.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

Dang...I might have missed out on the gargoyles then...


----------



## iresq (Sep 17, 2003)

50% today. Got my skeletons!


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I got one of my two gargoyles I want for 50% off.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the 50% off some of halloween decor. Didn't get a chance to look at the ad for this week. Glad to know the gargoyle light is one of them. My other ones needs a companion! They can be used separately but really look terrific as a pair.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So had to go to a second RiteAid to find my gargoyle light, got smart after the first store and called around. But found one. This store still had 4, now 3. Today is the first day of the 50% off Halloween decorations so your best bet is to get in early in the week for best selection. I'm not positive but I think 50% might be the best they discount before close to Halloween. Anyone else remember?

Halloween costumes and makeup was still at 25% off. This second store had some nice stuff still. May go back at the end of the week.

And just as I was rounding the aisles ready to check out, I spotted a back wall with Libman cleaning products. I have been searching locally for a Libman Big Feather Duster (old fashioned looking with brown ostrich feathers) for my animated feather duster prop (haunted hotel theme), 7.99 and reasonably priced. Lo and behold they had one left. All I needed, so had a successful shopping trip there.

Oh and the RiteAid skeletons reg $60 are now $30 and very close to the Wallys in looks, color and materials.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Is there any methodology as to when they put stuff on sale? If I can score the Skellies there instead of Walgreens, for half off making the prices equal, then I am on board.



The time is now Dr. Phibes. 50% sale all this week on the Skeleton and other halloween decorations!! These are very much like the old Wallys best I can tell. I know people have been lamenting the old Wallys have disappeared and they want some.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So had to go to a second RiteAid to find my gargoyle light, got smart after the first store and called around. But found one. This store still had 4, now 3. Today is the first day of the 50% off Halloween decorations so your best bet is to get in early in the week for best selection. I'm not positive but I think 50% might be the best they discount before close to Halloween. Anyone else remember?


Yep, last year they didn't go below 50% off, even the week after Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I know some of these have been posted before but here's some of what I was seeing in the RiteAid I found the gargoyle in today. Some nice stuff at 50% off.


Here's the 5-foot skeleton that is very similar to the one Walgreens carried in prior years:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few additional photos:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Comparison of Last Year/This Year RiteAid Skelly & Walgreens Last Year Wally*

BTW I took pictures of the skeleton last year at RiteAid and this years is different from last years. Here's a comparison of photos. Check out the connections at _the shoulders and the feet (specifically if the foot and toe bones were together or not)_. Wish I would have taken more photos of this year's but I think you can see the differences. REMEMBER you need a Rite Aid Rewards card (sign up in store) to get the 50% off sale price, just like at Walgreens or CVS Pharmacy.


LAST YEAR'S RITEAID / THIS YEAR'S RITEAID:


















AND HERE'S LAST YEAR'S WALGREEN WALLY from a photo I took back then (notice the shoulders and the feet): 











MORE PHOTOS FROM LAST YEAR'S RITEAID SKELETON CLOSEUP:




























Notice toes were fused together last year.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the photos GOS, and great intell on the 5-foot skeletons.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW RiteAid is the third largest pharmacy in the U.S. with 4,623 locations as of March 2013. So chances are good there is one nearby. They bought out a number of pharmacy chains over the past few years. We have a number here in the SF Bay area and west coast and I understand their acquistions netted them a pretty substantial number of locations in the eastern states, making them the number one pharmacy in that area. Lots of haunters probably have access to their halloween decorations.

If you sign up for their rewards program and purchase from their Up tagged sale items in their flyer, you earn dollars back which generally get posted by 6am the next day. We went shopping one night and bought something that earned us $3 in Up rewards and when I went to buy my first Gargoyle Solar light guy the next day, and got him for $3 off with the shopping rewards. There's a limit to how many rewards you can get but it's hard cash back in one day. Pretty attractive program and handy when shopping for halloween items and funds are getting short!


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I was able to get my second full size skeleton thanks to Rite Aid's 50% sale!  I looked at everything else they had, but nothing, and I mean _nothing_ else they had worked. Haunted mirrors, doorknockers, pretty much everything that did more than light-up was non-functional. Anyway, that was only one of two locations in town. I hope to get into the other one this week.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A number of the props have those battery protector strips that need to be removed so the battery contact is made. Could that have been what you ran into Gemmy'sFan? Congrats on adding another family member to your haunt.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


I bought one of those solar gargoyles today, since it was half the normal price (what it should be, _not_ $30). When I was examining it while waiting to get to the counter, I noticed something that I thought was quite interesting - one ear is pierced, with two sculpted earrings. Anyway, the woman who was ringing me up remarked, "That is so creepy. Thank you for getting it out of here." I kind of smirked and replied, "Oh, don't worry... There is still one more."


----------



## ted_d_bear (Sep 17, 2013)

We have two stores in our town and their selection is horrible, none of this good stuff everyone is posting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK went back to get more photos for haunters here of the this year's skeleton construction. 

These are from the shoulder area top down and side views. Last photo shows how the arm bone connects to the shoulder area.





























Here's the folded up legs at the knee joint:











And the back area:











And finally the connections at the pelvic area:











I apparently didn't snap a photo of the leg to pelvic connection. Sorry.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ted_d_bear, at first when I went to my local store, they did have a halloween section but no skeletons were out. Had to go to a larger store to see them. This last visit I still didn't see any skellies or any more of the gargoyles at first. However I found that they were setting up a new Seasonal Section (under the Seasonal Ceiling Signage) and had started that section with the missing items. This small store had 5 of the skeletons, I'm assuming 1 had been bought. 

Keep checking back...maybe the same will be true for your location. And if you are definitely looking for a particular item during this 50% off sale time, and need a SKU to have them check their availability, give a shout out for what item you need the info for. I've bought a few things I could help out with and am sure others can fill in for other items.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I went into mine again today and the first aisle full of props had been replaced with candy. They moved the props back to one of the angled aisles where they usually put toys. Looks like they plan on selling out soon and moving right into Christmas. Seems like a lot of work to set all that stuff up and then move it over an aisle a week later.

In my store most of the aisle are set at a weird 45 degree angle. Are most Rite Aids that way?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My store has aisles on angles now too. Hubby and I kind of liked the new layout in our store. 

When I saw the Seasonal sign thought they would be stocking Christmas, sure that will happen soon, but like I said my store actually had several sections now, separated from each other, set up with Halloween. It's almost October so am sure the 50% off sale this week is meant to clearout some shelf space.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I bought one of those solar gargoyles today, since it was half the normal price (what it should be, _not_ $30). When I was examining it while waiting to get to the counter, I noticed something that I thought was quite interesting - one ear is pierced, with two sculpted earrings. Anyway, the woman who was ringing me up remarked, "That is so creepy. Thank you for getting it out of here." I kind of smirked and replied, "Oh, don't worry... There is still one more."


Garth, I so love your sense of humor! That sounds like something I would say.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

I really like the solar gargoyles, but the quality of the finish and glue used to put the globe on the hand is pretty crap. I must have looked like a madman going through ~15 of them for 20min in my local store looking for the one that had the least amount of hot glue overflowing and an even glow to the bulb. These are so nice I might get two of them before the sale ends on Saturday. They do apparently run these 50% off sales throughout the month.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Went to mine just a bit ago to check out the 50% off sale and was very disappointed with the cheap and cheesy quality of the meager selection they had. Walked the isle twice and was turning to leave when I spotted something tied to the end cap of the opposite isle. SCORE! Full sized skelly, regular $59.99 - 50% off = $30! Second skelly of the day after getting one of the $40 ones from Target this morning. The Rite Aid one is darker, has plastic joints, and is obviously of lesser quality than the Target one. There are a lot of rough edges on the mold too, but in some areas like the feet and spine the detail is better than the Target one.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Garth, I so love your sense of humor! That sounds like something I would say.


Why, thank you, SN



Jottle said:


> I really like the solar gargoyles, but the quality of the finish and glue used to put the globe on the hand is pretty crap. I must have looked like a madman going through ~15 of them for 20min in my local store looking for the one that had the least amount of hot glue overflowing and an even glow to the bulb. These are so nice I might get two of them before the sale ends on Saturday. They do apparently run these 50% off sales throughout the month.


They had around fifteen of them?! Must be one huge store... The nearest Rite Aid only got in three total; when I stopped back once I heard of the sale, there were two left to choose from, with one sporting a chipped tongue. The glue was not _too_ bad on the gargoyle that I purchased, but I did have to use some 'Goo Gone' to get off the sticky residue.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

GoS, thanks for the response. And yes, I checked for those little tabs. None to be found. I'm hoping for better merchandise at the other location, but the skeleton made the whole trip worthwhile.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jottle said:


> I really like the solar gargoyles, but the quality of the finish and glue used to put the globe on the hand is pretty crap. I must have looked like a madman going through ~15 of them for 20min in my local store looking for the one that had the least amount of hot glue overflowing and an even glow to the bulb. These are so nice I might get two of them before the sale ends on Saturday. They do apparently run these 50% off sales throughout the month.



Wow you had 15 or so of them to look thru?! At best I saw 6 in one store. I'm pretty picky about stuff but didn't really notice a glue problem on my two. I bought one at one time and then the second one later and my main concern was to try to end up with a pair that had similar shading. Oh we are a picky lot aren't we! LOL.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow you had 15 or so of them to look thru?! At best I saw 6 in one store. I'm pretty picky about stuff but didn't really notice a glue problem on my two. I bought one at one time and then the second one later and my main concern was to try to end up with a pair that had similar shading. Oh we are a picky lot aren't we! LOL.


Yeah. It looked like they had just put them out or something because there wasn't a single empty space around them. I really want to get a second one (why are pairs so irresistible?) for the heck of it.


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I had a whole choice of ONE at my store as a customer broke the only other one they had


----------



## gspice6 (Aug 23, 2010)

To plan what will be on sale and when, this site usually has early ad previews:

http://www.iheartriteaid.com/


----------



## renatta (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought a gargoyle and it won't light up. Does the battery have to be on while powering up in sun? There are no directions. Is there a secret to this? Did I get a lemon? Any ideas? thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I think the on/off button/switch only controls the LEDs. I would put the gargoyle light in the sun for 1/2 hr or so to charge some, then bring it inside and cover the solar panel. If the lamp doesn't light, press the button or toggle the switch to see if the light was turned off. I think that should be more than sufficient time to give it enough charge to see if it works or not. No light either way, I'd exchange it. 

BTW I always cover the solar panel when in a store and try the button to see if the item--solar lamp/solar rock/solar Tiki god--works. Generally if it's been sitting on a shelf where the overhead lights reach the solar panel there will be some charge. Sometimes people turn these things on and leave them on a shelf that doesn't get enough light to recharge and because it is "dark" and left on it will deplete the charge without being able to recharge, so it's not always a reliable test if the item will work.


----------

